# Algebraische Spezifikation von Datenstrukturen



## labelleamelie (7. Feb 2021)

Kann es jemand kontrollieren und Verbesserungsvorschläge machen?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (8. Feb 2021)

vormittag ist falsch. Denke nochmal drüber nach.
Du hast nur 4 Operationen, es sollten aber 5 sein.


----------

